
Edsger W. Dijkstra Archive, Transcriptions - jacquesm
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/transcriptions.html
======
reubenmorais
This is a fantastic effort, the transcription _and_ the archival of this
content. If you are fortunate enough to be able to read the originals,
definitely check some of them out. Dijkstra's handwriting is gorgeous, it
gives the text humanness and a hint of whimsy, making it even more
entertaining.

Example:
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1036.PDF](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1036.PDF)

~~~
skrebbel
You'll appreciate the Dijkstra font: [http://best-
font.com/font/Dijkstra47467.html](http://best-
font.com/font/Dijkstra47467.html)

My alma mater, Eindhoven University of Technology, has a CS department whose
direction has very much been shaped by Dijkstra's thinking. While Dijkstra
himself was capable of more nuanced thought at times, he raised a whole set
of, well, apostles, who took over his ideas and further developed them with a
passion not unlike that of religious nuts.

One of the things they also did, was meticulously copy his handwriting. A fun
result of this was that I spent a fair amount of my degree watching grey, old
bearded men fill up blackboards to the brim with girl's handwritings.

Admittedly, this was a lot more clear and enlightening than someone pressing
"play" on a powerpoint, though. I learned a lot.

~~~
pmcjones
That font was originally designed by Luca Cardelli. His web site has his
originals and an updated version by Reuben Thomas:
[http://lucacardelli.name/indexartifacts.html](http://lucacardelli.name/indexartifacts.html)
(Fonts tab).

------
jcr
_> "A group [1] of volunteers is undertaking to transcribe the EWDs and other
documents to simple HTML files, in order to make them both searchable and
accessible to the visually impaired. If you might be interested in lending a
hand in this effort, please read this [2]."_

It's great to see efforts being made to increase accessibility (if you pardon
the pun).

[1]
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/transcrib...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/transcribers.html)

[2]
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/invitatio...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/invitation.html)

------
sgt
I'd go as far as to say EW Dijkstra is one of the top 5 influental Dutch
people of all time.

~~~
fsiefken
The other 4 being perhaps Rembrandt, Escher, Erasmus and Spinoza or did you
have others in mind?

